# Do raccoon have you tube



## Graybeard (Jun 4, 2019)

I swear raccoon must have you tube to learn how to get the bait out of a trap without springing it. It seems like the only one's I can trap are young ones. They're making a mess of our oriole feeders. On the bright side I do use a trail cam to be sure it's raccoon before I set the traps. Five skunks later.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 4, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> I swear raccoon must have you tube to learn how to get the bait out of a trap without springing it. It seems like the only one's I can trap are young ones. They're making a mess of our oriole feeders. On the bright side I do use a trail cam to be sure it's raccoon before I set the traps. Five skunks later.


The older we get the wiser we get. (Hopefully)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 4, 2019)

A large raccoon tore up my large Have-A-Heart Trap so I switched over to using these Duke DP (dog proof) Traps filled with dry cat food. Trap only catches varmints that can grasp something with their paws (like coons, possums and skunks), but not dogs. Note: These animals can carry rabies so it's safest to dispose of the animal before releasing from these leg traps. 

As far as getting rid of a skunk caught in a leg trap: Hold up tarp as you walk toward the skunk and then lay the tarp over the skunk (less likely to spray if it doesn't see you). Next lay some logs or bricks on the tarp to keep skunk under it. Then stick a pipe from a mower's exhaust (which produces more carbon-monoxide than modern automobiles) under the tarp to put it to sleep for good. Last dig a hole to bury the dead skunk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks Karl, when I trap a skunk I call Marcus. A trapper friend. He never wants anything for it but I buy him a gas card each time. Don't want him to be busy. I believe he walks up with a sheet hiding him and puts it over the trap. Some how he reaches under and injects the skunk to kill it. He swears he never gets sprayed.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 4, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 4, 2019)

The Dog Proof traps work really good. Stuff a big marshmallow down in there under the trigger.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 6, 2019)

The saga continues, the management won't go for the leg hold trap so that's out. I have my trail camera on a two wheeled cart so I can move it where I want and last night the raccoons moved my cart, then stole the food. I'm not too sold on the Havahart traps. The critters easily tear them up so the trigger shafts get bent and don't work all that well. I may just declare defeat and wait for my neighbors to bring in their dogs for coon hunting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 6, 2019)

Just shoot em!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 6, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Just shoot em!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 6, 2019)

This was one mean sucker.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 6, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> This was one mean sucker.
> 
> View attachment 167088


if he got outta there, like that, i sure don't want to meet him in a dark alley


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 6, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> This was one mean sucker.



David, That's exact the reason I switched to the Duke DP traps. Take a look at the reviews from the Amazon link that I posted above, and then see how much cheaper these are than your current style trap. Sure a raccoon can chew it's own leg off to get free, but at least he won't ruin the Duke DP trap. Just make sure you chain it up to something sturdy so the raccoon can't run off with the trap.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Tell the boss this one does not bite into their leg, like the leg hold traps of old. There's a smooth round rod in the trap that closes around the leg, and they can't pull their foot out through the loop in the rod. 

If you can find someone bad enough to hold the coon while you release the trap you could let him go. But it is a rather strong spring in it, not easy to open, so whoever is holding the coon is gonna have to snuggle up real good with him if you're going to release him.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 6, 2019)

Any raccoon in a trap meets Mr. 22 short between the eyes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 7, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Any raccoon in a trap meets Mr. 22 short between the eyes.


 
Lowers the quality of the pelt. I used to give them to local trappers. However, had one with rabies, once, introduced it to the shovel, then buried it in a nuisance ground-hog hole. Old chucker moved out the next day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

